# Blastomycosis



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

does anyone have any dealings with this -Blastomycosis?

I know chico has a fungal infection and after reading up on fungal and dogs, I think chico has Blastomycosis. I have had Xrays, blood tests, skin scrapings, and a biospy & pathology done on him. I am still waiting on the results for the pathology and biospy. I should be hearing about them in a few days.... 

The specialist says his Xrays are clear but I am wondering if she is familiar with this rare occurance. what worries me is he is taking ORBAX, an antibotic which according to this site (CLICK HERE) antibiotics will make it worse and is dangerous.

please reply if you know anything about this diease.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

well, the specialist jsut called about chico.... the tests results came back negative on the Fungal....... and says he has this *PYODERMA* which the symptoms do sound much like what he has....she is putting him on another Antibiotic... also continue the baths I been giving him.... she wants to put him on a hypoallergenic diet - either a novel protein source or a hydrolyzed diet, says this should be fed exclusively.

the next step would be to take him to a dog dermatologist.I guess tomorrow I will be making an appt for them.......


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Never had that...but I struggle with fungus in Baby's ears hehe..it's hard to get rid of


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

oh poor little fellow, but its good to get a definitive diagnosis...hopefully he responds quickly to the new antibiotic...hugs to him from the girls...


----------

